# Food similar to Natural Balance rolls



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Since Tucker was a puppy we have given him NB rolls cut up into little cubes as treats. I mainly use it on walks or in the yard for his reactivity. So he gets some daily. I like that it's technically a nutritionally balanced food because as a small dog who gets a lot of training treats I worry about messing up his system. Anyway I guess I had just assumed because it was NB it would be fine. I would never feed their foods as a main diet simply because they are grain heavy, but they don't have wheat, corn, by products, etc. So I figured as a treat their food would be fine. I don't think I ever read the ingredients on the rolls.

Anyway we went on vacation for five days and when we got back I noticed his tear stains were much smaller than normal. Now they are back. He didn't get any treats while we were gone, so I checked the ingredients and saw they have a bunch of wheat ingredients, so I'm thinking maybe that's causing it. 

But he LOVES these treats and I love the consistency. I can put them in my pocket because it's not wet or messy but they are soft enough to be cut and then I can break the cubes I make into tiny pieces with my fingers which is great if I want to toss a bunch of little pieces in the grass to distract him from a dog going by.

So I was wondering if anyone knew of any other treats of a similar consistency, but without wheat, that I could try out instead. I don't really know if it's the wheat that's causing it, but I figure it's worth a try.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I've used the Pet Botanics brand from PetsMart every once in a while...and I call it "doggy crack" because all my dogs have gone nuts for it! 

Pet Botanics Lamb Dog Food Rolls - Dog - Sale - PetSmart Looks like it still has some wheat in it though Shift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page. Whole Wheat Flour and wheat bran are the #5 and 7 ingredients, but might be a better option. 

Redbarn Premium Dogfood Rolls makes a lamb and rice roll that doesn't have wheat in it, but it has rice.. 

Lamb & Rice
Main Ingredients
25% Lamb
30% Lamb Lungs
7% Brown Rice
7% Rice Flour
5% Lamb Liver
5% Lamb Meal
21% Other
Ingredients - Lamb, Lamb Lungs, Brown Rice, Rice Flour, Lamb Liver, Egg Product, Sucrose, Flax Seed, Peas, Carrots, Salt, Dicalcium Phosphate, Natural Smoke flavor, Calcium Chloride, Dextrose, Citric Acid, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Rosemary, DL-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate, Iron Sulfate, Selenium Supplement, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin A Acetate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin Supplement, D-Activated Animal Sterol (source of vitamin D3), Ethylene Diamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid Supplement


Note: I don't know anything about either company, someone else here with more knowledge might know more about them.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Natural Balance also makes a treat roll (so not a balanced meal) that is potato & duck. I don't think there are many ingredients in them (and no wheat), but I'll have to go check the boxes I have in my closet....

Wellness also makes some nice little jerky treats called Pure:

Wellness® Dog Snacks Recipes


I also like the Skinny Mini's by Fruitables (and they smell delicious lol). They are still a soft treat, but not messy in your pocket.

Fruitables® Pet Food - Official Site



These are great jerky treats too that don't get too messy...

Real Meat Dog Treats


I would suggest Ziwi Peak also, but it can be really messy/crumbly lol.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

meggels said:


> ..
> 
> Wellness also makes some nice little jerky treats called Pure:
> 
> Wellness® Dog Snacks Recipes


I forgot about these, I just bought a bag (too bad they are kinda small) and my dog LOVES them. I got the Turkey and Salmon one.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I believe the brand roll over has slightly less wheat. They also have a wheat free line.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Oma's Pride dealers carry a great meat roll, but it must be refrigerated. It comes frozen but is not soft like raw food. Great stuff.

Raise a Paw for RAW, Tefco, INC.

Just find an Oma's dealer.


----------



## ChiMomma88 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Natural Balance dog food roll with duck & potato is grain-free. One of my dogs is on a grain-free diet and gets these as treats and LOVES them!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've seen the wellness pure treats at the store, it's just that the NB rolls make SO MANY treats, and we still go through them pretty fast. I think the wellness treats are pricey compared to the NB rolls, though maybe quality has something to do about that. I didn't realize they sold grain free NB ones, they weren't on the website under the same section, I guess they are considered treats not meals like the regular ones...are they smaller rolls?

I'll see what else our store has, I'd prefer not to buy online if I don't have to.

How about fresh pet? I know they have the freshpet select rolls at the grocery store. Would that hold it's shape? I see it has hunks of veggie in it which I felt might make it crumble apart, has anyone used it?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Apparently it's like the consistency of spam. That's what I've heard. It's almost kind of gummy. I don't think it would hold its shape though. Maybe if you chopped it then dehydrated it?


----------

